# Cost of international school now much too expensive



## cech (Jan 22, 2009)

Does anyone agree that the cost of some british private schools in the costa blanca are too expensive when i first put my kids in school i paid 5000 pound per years for 2 kids now i pay 18000 pounds /euros its the same now 
dont they know people will leave very very soon
also they have changed the uniform 3 times since i have been at the school and guess what they are changing it again in sept 2009,
And the cost
105 euros for a blaizer 
50 euros trouser
25 euros shirts
ect ect
Dont they know everyone is finding things hard at the moment
let me know what people think


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

It's a matter of choice, surely. 

If you are not happy you will take your children out - simple cost/benefit - ratio

You choose to put your children into these schools - you choose to take them out.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Times are hard....I had to sack my goddam butler last week.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

.....just the gardener, chauffeur, pedicurist, manciurist to go, Xtreme? 

My heart is heavy for you!


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

Where is the school Cech because around Valencia the price is around 6000 Euros per year?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> .....just the gardener, chauffeur, pedicurist, manciurist to go, Xtreme?


The French Maid is staying though Steve!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My son is at an International school and its 2000 euros a term - 3 terms = 6000 euros a year. A comparable private school in the UK (I've recently checked) is £4000 a term - but hey, they can be as expensive as you want over there depending on the name. 

The international school was a good deal for us when the exchange rate was good, its not so good now, but thats not the schools fault. 

Sadly we have to take it or leave it. In my area, the fees at the various international schools are all roughly the same.

The uniforms are expensive for what they are, but our school does do a second hand scheme

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

......... By the way, although I'm not involved, our international school has a "friends of.." commity made up of parents, teachers, goveners etc, who look after the parents interests and speak on their behalf - does yours??

Jo


----------



## cech (Jan 22, 2009)

lliber costa blanca
I know I can take then out but I have been here for 10 years and I like the school teachers ect 
But
I am saying since year 2000 my school fees have gone up 150%
year 10 fees are 9000 euros/ Pounds now a year.


----------



## cech (Jan 22, 2009)

I would love it if the fees are 6000 they were once but ever year there is about a 500 euro increase but nothing changes at the school.
At your school do they have uniform?
if so is it expensive
I never moan about money ect usually but when i look at over school around they are about 6000 a year
anyway i have had my moan for the year get it out of my system
lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cech said:


> I would love it if the fees are 6000 they were once but ever year there is about a 500 euro increase but nothing changes at the school.
> At your school do they have uniform?


Yes they have a uniform and for what it is, it is expensive, I cant remember the actual cost of it, but I think the jumper was about 20 euros, polo shirt 15 euros, trousers 30 euros.... I recently bought the wnter PE kit which was 50 euros. But Our school does have a second hand uniform sale run by the "friends". 

Maybe you could talk to other parents at the school and arrange a meeting with the headmaster expressing your concerns, cos I'm sure you're not the only one who feels like this, especially as things are now. As you say they'll lose ultimately. I know that our school is losing kids at the moment cos of the economical issues going on

I do understand how you feel, its not as easy as just moving your kids if its too expensive - its not like changing supermarkets cos the beans have gone up!! But at the same time, if you genuinly cant afford it then maybe take a look at some of the other international schools in the area??

Jo


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Times are hard....I had to sack my goddam butler last week.


A colleague of mine went through that last week.

Apparently he told his wife that he had taken some home economics courses and felt comfortable with the kitchen and around the home to be able to help her, so as times are difficult, the maid would have to go.

She replied "Why don't you take some love making courses and then we can get rid of the gardener also?"

Life's a beach.


----------



## cech (Jan 22, 2009)

The uniform willbe completly changed in sept09
that will be the third time i had to buy different ones but i bought the new pe kit the other day it cost 110 euros for 1 track suit
1 t shirt
1 shorts
The school has been taken over by the Laudes group so they dont really care 
Anyway
I will stay but sometimes i have to have a moan 
my kids are very bright so i haveto kep them there 
1 is now at uni reading law so it must be good school
Its not we cant afford it as we earnn or money in uk
but its just value 4 money
everyone likes that


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

My daughter has always been in fee paying schools her old school in Southsea when she started there was charging for senior school age (her current age now)2195 sterling a term in the following years it is now at 3495 sterling a term.

However her school here in Minnesota is $18900 a year or in sterling 4532 a term.
No books are included or trips or basically anything.

We are looking at some schools in Spain and they seem in the $10-14k range a year.

Agree though that these schools are increasing fees at a rate way beyond inflation, for us though we made the decision to give our child as much help as we could to get a start in life rather than have her wait until she was sixty and lose half the cash in taxes.


----------



## cech (Jan 22, 2009)

totally agree lol


----------

